# Server and Forums updates Sept. 20th 2022



## horseUSA (Sep 20, 2022)

Various server and forum software was updated. If there are any issues with the site please let us know.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2022)

David, you are the man, Thanks!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 20, 2022)

I was going through withdrawal.


----------

